# What do you think? PB?



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14113014

It says "Mix" but I don't see a Mix in there. He is handsome though. Guess I'll have to go look at him


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Purebred


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

They probably never saw a Sable before.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He is not a Sable as far as I can tell. Just a Blanket Black and Tan.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

VERY common for shelters to use (mix) as a routine.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Handsome boy! I second the purebred vote!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Did they mention he was handsome? LOL very handsome


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

PB and Handsome!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: myamomVERY common for shelters to use (mix) as a routine.


I agree. I think they put mix on there just to cover the bases and not get customers upset if they think they're getting a PB dog and it turns out to be a mix.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

He is Leash - Reactive though, and they're unsure if he's good with other dogs. Guess I'll have to find out. Wish him luck


----------

